# My VAC experience begins



## DovoNewb (2 Mar 2016)

I recently put in a claim with VAC (19Jan2016) as I was diagnosed with PTSD in December. 

I checked the website about 2-3 weeks ago and I was already on step 3 which was surprising to me, but then this week I was back on step 2. I called in and when an agent called me back I was informed that the documentation that they received only was dated up to 2013. I thought that the only stuff they would be going through would be the relevant documentation pertaining to this claim which would be the diagnosis report from the psychiatrist, and all of the other documentation from the other MH professionals that I have seen leading up to this. 

I believe now that the 16 week countdown starts again.  *Shrugs* 

Has anybody every experienced similiar to this? Is this an honest mistake or to be expecte in terms of the run around that I can expect?


----------



## BinRat55 (3 Mar 2016)

Actually, the 16 week countdown (loosely) doesn't actually begin until step 3 - and even then, it's a timeline "goal" not a rule. Some are quicker, some are bang on, some are way over the 16 week mark. The thing about PTST though, is there seems to be a fast-track there. As long as it's on file, you will (should - please don't take this as gospel) receive a tentative award of 10% with a recheck 28 weeks or so down the road. You app will be determined at that time.

My issue was almost the opposite of yours. I submitted an application for PTSD. Many weeks it sat at step 2 as PTSD. Then one day it changed to OSI. Fair enough but then a few weeks ago it went to step 3 and changed to "depression". I'm a little confused about this, but it is what it is.

I don't mean to hijack your thread (and I would love to continue a conversation about this) but as a sidebar, has anyone ever seen "depression" recognized by VAC?


----------



## DovoNewb (3 Mar 2016)

BinRat55 said:
			
		

> Actually, the 16 week countdown (loosely) doesn't actually begin until step 3 - and even then, it's a timeline "goal" not a rule. Some are quicker, some are bang on, some are way over the 16 week mark. The thing about PTST though, is there seems to be a fast-track there. As long as it's on file, you will (should - please don't take this as gospel) receive a tentative award of 10% with a recheck 28 weeks or so down the road. You app will be determined at that time.
> 
> My issue was almost the opposite of yours. I submitted an application for PTSD. Many weeks it sat at step 2 as PTSD. Then one day it changed to OSI. Fair enough but then a few weeks ago it went to step 3 and changed to "depression". I'm a little confused about this, but it is what it is.
> 
> I don't mean to hijack your thread (and I would love to continue a conversation about this) but as a sidebar, has anyone ever seen "depression" recognized by VAC?



I wouldn't have thought VAC would be able to change the diagnosis. I have the psyichiatric report stating her diagnosis. I thought VAC just decides the severity of it all and tries to low ball the member.


----------



## BinRat55 (3 Mar 2016)

I don't know that VAC actually "changed" a diagnosis, what I believe is they (the board) can only go on what's in the files. I  submitted my application many just knowing i'm screwed up in my head. I see 3 different therapists, take 4 different meds so I apply with "PTSD". I need VAC to cover some things as my release date is next month. If that acronym isn't in my file, then too bad so sad for me!


----------



## upandatom (16 Mar 2016)

BinRat55 said:
			
		

> Actually, the 16 week countdown (loosely) doesn't actually begin until step 3 - and even then, it's a timeline "goal" not a rule. Some are quicker, some are bang on, some are way over the 16 week mark. The thing about PTST though, is there seems to be a fast-track there. As long as it's on file, you will (should - please don't take this as gospel) receive a tentative award of 10% with a recheck 28 weeks or so down the road. You app will be determined at that time.
> 
> My issue was almost the opposite of yours. I submitted an application for PTSD. Many weeks it sat at step 2 as PTSD. Then one day it changed to OSI. Fair enough but then a few weeks ago it went to step 3 and changed to "depression". I'm a little confused about this, but it is what it is.
> 
> I don't mean to hijack your thread (and I would love to continue a conversation about this) but as a sidebar, has anyone ever seen "depression" recognized by VAC?



on the Sidebar-OSI/PTSD and even depression all fall under one, (At least that is how mine was dealt with). If you follow up with the Table, it states in there that PTSD is the overall statement, its the other psychological effects as the anxiety, etc that they are "awarding" for. ( I think it falls under Psychiatric impairment here http://www.veterans.gc.ca/eng/services/after-injury/disability-benefits/benefits-determined/table-of-disabilities/ch-21-2006 )

Best way to explain- You get Diagnosed with PTSD/OSI/Depression- your application goes to Chapter 21 to find out what percentage you sit at. 

My opinion. VAC is broken. I totally would understand how you are confused as to how it bounces around like that. Mine did as well, I was lucky to have mine go through at the time of 16 weeks from application, to decision. The fact that they can choose to change the Goal, of their own accord and have pretty much no accountability to those they serve is a joke. 

As Long as it is clearly documented for you. Keep track of every phone call. Even when (If) it is awarded, you'll get a down payment, and have to go through the process all over again. (this is the part I am in right now).  My advice, ALWAYS ask questions, if its dragging, call and call. They took 8 weeks to even mail me the paperwork, regardless of me knowing it didnt reach me. I called, and in the end the Para Med had it faxed to me (right off the bat, I was now 8 weeks behind, but "not our fault") 

They cant Change what your diagnosed with, they have to find out what best applies under the table of disabilities. 

Regardless, good luck with the fight, if you are like me, with my issues, the Red tape you have clear through will be the biggest point of anger and frustration coming up.


----------



## Wookilar (16 Mar 2016)

upandatom said:
			
		

> They cant Change what your diagnosed with, they have to find out *what best applies under the table of disabilities.*



Aye there's the most important part right there. My advice, to everyone, take Chap 21 with you when you see your Dr's (or whatever chapter you are dealing with for that matter). For things to go quickly, let alone relatively smoothly, it needs to be in their language, which is not medical language. There are still waaaaay too many people in Adjudication at VAC that have no actual medical background, they only know the Table of Disabilities and if your file does not say what the Table says in the requisite chapter, you're going to have a fight on your hands.

READ THE CHAP PERTINENT TO YOU! You are no longer your best career manager, you are now your best *case manager*. Educate yourself. You have no idea how things change when you start quoting their own documents back to them and show them where Adjudication screwed up. BPA loves it when you actually know what you are talking about rather than just "I GOT SCREWED!"


----------



## BinRat55 (16 Mar 2016)

upandatom said:
			
		

> on the Sidebar-OSI/PTSD and even depression all fall under one, (At least that is how mine was dealt with). If you follow up with the Table, it states in there that PTSD is the overall statement, its the other psychological effects as the anxiety, etc that they are "awarding" for. ( I think it falls under Psychiatric impairment here http://www.veterans.gc.ca/eng/services/after-injury/disability-benefits/benefits-determined/table-of-disabilities/ch-21-2006 )
> 
> Best way to explain- You get Diagnosed with PTSD/OSI/Depression- your application goes to Chapter 21 to find out what percentage you sit at.
> 
> ...



Thank you very much for that. Hearing from someone else in a similar situation helps - even if the outcomes are different, it's good to know i'm not alone!


----------



## upandatom (16 Mar 2016)

Wookilar said:
			
		

> Aye there's the most important part right there. My advice, to everyone, take Chap 21 with you when you see your Dr's (or whatever chapter you are dealing with for that matter). For things to go quickly, let alone relatively smoothly, it needs to be in their language, which is not medical language. There are still waaaaay too many people in Adjudication at VAC that have no actual medical background, they only know the Table of Disabilities and if your file does not say what the Table says in the requisite chapter, you're going to have a fight on your hands.
> 
> READ THE CHAP PERTINENT TO YOU! You are no longer your best career manager, you are now your best *case manager*. Educate yourself. You have no idea how things change when you start quoting their own documents back to them and show them where Adjudication screwed up. BPA loves it when you actually know what you are talking about rather than just "I GOT SCREWED!"



I took my reassess, read it, sat there with the table of disabilities, and checked the words and matched it up. It is not difficult. Its like the old style PER, Keywords is where its at. I knew where is should of been sitting even before I said I wanted an appeal.


----------



## DovoNewb (14 Apr 2016)

VAC got the correct paperwork, I checked my account this week and it went back to step 3. I checked again yesterday and it was complete. So I called in to make sure it wasn't another error and the guy told me that it is in fact complete. the 16 week date was as of 19Jan2016, which is about when I originally applied...before the mistake was made when they requested and/or received the incorrect paperwork in the first place when all of this bouncing around originally happened. 

Now when I go to the house this weekend hopefully a letter is sitting in the mail box for me. I was told it was in the mail and out the door to me as of 11April. 

Does anybody on here want to buy a house a little bit south west of Kanata? Lol


----------

